# Rindenmulch am Teichrand



## skyroeddi (7. Aug. 2007)

Guten Tag zusammen!
An meinem Gartenteich, Ca 500l, macht sich seit kurzem die Fadenalgen breit und das innerhalb kürzester Zeit. Ansonst ist das Wasser klar und die __ Stichlinge fühlen sich wohl. Kann es sein das in der nähe des Teiches liegender Rindenmulch, den ich auch ab und zu aus dem Wasser fische die Ursache des plötzlichen Algenwachtums ist?   Ich betreibe für diesen Teich einen Filter mit UVC Lampe der normalerweise für Teiche bis 8000l ausreicht. Aussrdem ist im Teich eine Wasserpflanze, Name leider nicht mehr bekannt, und eine Seerose. Vielen Dank im voraus für eure Antworten.

Gruss Jürgen


----------



## rainthanner (7. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Rindenmulch am Teichrand*

Hallo Jürgen, 

dein Rindenmulch ist unschuldig. 
Deine UV-Lampe vernichtet Schwebe/Grünalgen und somit bleiben die Nährstoffe nun den Fadenalgen zum Verzehr. __ Wein weiterer Grund ist die Sonne, welche nun ungehindert ins Wasser kann. Die Fadenalgen danken auch das mit reichlichem Wachstum.  


Mehr Antwort kann man vom _Koifritzen_ nicht erwarten. 
Dies übernehmen dann aber sicher bald unsere Gartenteichprofis.  

Gruß Rainer


----------



## skyroeddi (7. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Rindenmulch am Teichrand*

Hallo Rainer, vielen Dank für Deine prompte Antwort.
Das mit dem "zuviel Licht" habe ich mir auch schon gedacht. Der Teich ist noch ziemlich ungeschützt der Sonne ausgesetzt, aber ich arbeite daran.

gruss Jürgen


----------



## Ulumulu (7. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Rindenmulch am Teichrand*

Hallo

Also ich denke schon das Rindenmulch das Wachstum der Algen fördert.
Da am Rindenmulch schon zum Teil Humus haftet werden Nährstoffe ins Wasser abgegeben.

Sonnenlicht alleine ist nie für Algenwachstum verantwortlich sondern begünstigt es nur.
Ursache Nr. 1 für Algen sind zuviele Nährstoffe im Wasser.

Und solange die Nährstoffe nicht effektiv beseitigt werden (z.B. durch abfischen der Algen) werden die Algen munter weiter wachsen.
Und natürlich sollte ein Nährstoffkonkurrent für die Algen da sein z.B. Unterwasserpflanzen.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## skyroeddi (7. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Rindenmulch am Teichrand*

Ich werde mal die schlauen Bücher wälzen um zu schauen welche Wasserpflanze den Algenwachstum entgegenwirkt.
Gruss Jürgen


----------



## Eugen (7. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Rindenmulch am Teichrand*

Hallo Jürgen,

der Rindenmulch ist bestimmt nicht für irgendwelche Algen verantwortlich.
Das Sonnenlicht ist nur ein Faktor von vielen.
Zu viele Nährstoffe kommt bei deiner Beschreibung schon eher hin.
Eine Pflanze und ne Seerose ist recht wenig.
Dem Algenwachstum wirken alle Pflanzen entgegen.
Die Menge machts.  
__ Hornblatt und/oder __ Laichkraut als UW-Pflanzen, Crassula recurva und den Rand mit allem was dir gefällt zupflanzen.
Im nächsten Jahr wirds dann mit den Algen auch besser.
Heuer wohl nicht mehr,aber was solls,der Winter kommt eh bald.


----------



## Ulumulu (11. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Rindenmulch am Teichrand*

Hallo



			
				Eugen schrieb:
			
		

> der Rindenmulch ist bestimmt nicht für irgendwelche Algen verantwortlich.



Wirklich nicht ?

Ich denke schon, wenn das Zeug im Teichwasser schwimmt ist das gerade zu ein Festmahl für die Algen. 
Zusätzlich zu den evtl. schon vorhandenen Nährstoffen.

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## karsten. (11. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Rindenmulch am Teichrand*

Wirklich nicht !

Rinde schützt den lebenden Baum und ist äußerst stabil gegen Verrottung.
Nadelholzrinde hat seine Inhaltsstoffe dazu noch weitgehend wasserunlöslich in Harze gepackt.

im Gegenteil viele Rinden enthalten Inhaltsstoffe die für Aquarien und Teiche von Nutzen sein können .


 an der Rinde liegt es nicht !

mfG


----------

